# Touchscreen on a Toshiba Portege M700

## mounty1

Stylus or finger, I don't really mind.  I've enabled just about every _TOUCHSCREEN_ configuration parameter but nothing.  Any suggestions?  Where to start?  Current configuration here.  I know this question seems a bit lame because it's so short, but I don't know where to go from here.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mounty1,

Touch screens come with several interfaces.  USB and serial are common but serial is dying out now.

Its a bit early to look at your kernel until you tell us about your touch screen interface.

If its not in lsusb, we probably need to guess.

----------

## mounty1

I know; I've been reading-up on them.  I've tried all possible interfaces but without success.  I was hoping to catch someone who's already done it, for this particular model.  It doesn't show-up in lsusb.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mounty1,

It works in Ubuntu.

A quick glance says its serial and wacom. 

Serial ... that can be hours of fun all on its own.

----------

## mounty1

Stuffed if I can see it.  Ubuntu 16.04 certainly does work the stylus but despite hours of poring over diffs of kernel-config, lspci -v and lsmod output, I'm unable to get it going under Gentoo.  It's pretty unhelpful that most of the information out there is obsolete, referring to kernel source patches, XF86 and XFConfig modification etc.  I don't know where to go from here because most of the information out there is more confusing than helpful.

As Ubuntu loads kernel driver wacom_w8001 I tried searching for TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 but nothing.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mounty1,

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

/usr/src/linux $ ls -R | grep wacom 

sysfs-driver-wacom

wacom.h

wacom_sys.c

wacom_wac.c

wacom_wac.h

wacom_serial4.c

wacom_i2c.c

wacom_w8001.c

```

So its in the kernel. That's 4.6.0

wacom_i2c.c wacom_w8001.c appear to be in ./drivers/input/touchscreen.

Reading the config file with 

```
less ./drivers/input/touchscreen/Kconfig 
```

provides a few leads too

Looking in menuconfig  

```
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001:                                     │  

  │                       │  

  │ Say Y here if you have an Wacom W8001 penabled serial touchscreen                       │  

  │ connected to your system.                   │  

  │                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ If unsure, say N.                                                                                                                         │  

  │                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the                                                                                    │  

  │ module will be called wacom_w8001.                                                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ Symbol: TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 [=n]                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Prompt: Wacom W8001 penabled serial touchscreen                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                               │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                     │  

  │       -> Input device support                                                                                                             │  

  │         -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT [=y])                                                             │  

  │           -> Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN [=y])                                                                                        │  

  │   Defined at drivers/input/touchscreen/Kconfig:424                                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: !UML && INPUT [=y] && INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN [=y]                                                                                │  

  │   Selects: SERIO [=y] 
```

 If you go to the Location: and its not there press 'z' (that's a toggle) to see all the hidden options. Then you can read the help to see what options you need to make the  Depends on: evaluate to true.

I don't know if you have the serial or i2c variant but  

```
< >   Wacom Tablet support (I2C) (NEW)
```

is right below it.

----------

## mounty1

Yep, yep, did all that.

Eventually I decided I just had to get the stylus working, by any means ... so I copied the kernel .config off the Ubuntu DVD and built my kernel against it ... I'd forgotten just how long it takes to build a `full' kernel as opposed to one stripped-down for ones own hardware ... anyway, several hours later, install and go, and ... it still doesn't work !

This is not some post-boot configuration error.  When booted from the Ubuntu DVD, the wacom_w8001 driver was loaded and the stylus worked, but when booted from Gentoo kernel built against the Ubuntu .config, no wacom* driver was loaded, leading me to conclude that the hardware was not detected.  If I modprobe wacom_w8001, no new /dev/input/* device appears.

I made a few changes to the Ubuntu .config:make oldconfig and say no to everything32 bits not 64Core2 CPUsystemd init not openrctweaks for Gentoo and portage (whatever they are)build my libata driver (Intel) into the kernel to avoid having an initrdbut otherwise it was .config as per Ubuntu.

Any ideas on where to go now?

----------

## colly

I had a similar issue with a (different) touchscreen.

It started working after I enabled multitouch in de kernel config:

CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

----------

## mounty1

 *colly wrote:*   

> I had a similar issue with a (different) touchscreen.
> 
> It started working after I enabled multitouch in de kernel config:
> 
> CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH=y

 Thanks but that's not for Wacom tablets.  I did try it anyway though, just in case.

----------

